# [S]Brother MFC 8860DN Drucker kein Druck mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

seit heute kann ich auf meinem Brother MFC 8860DN nicht mehr drucken. Im Syslog erscheint:

/usr/share/system-config-printer/monitor.py:757: Warning: Source ID 9854 was not found when attempting to remove it

GLib.source_remove (self.update_timer)

/usr/share/system-config-printer/monitor.py:757: Warning: Source ID 9864 was not found when attempting to remove it

 GLib.source_remove (self.update_timer)

auf einem weiteren Brother Label Drucker kann ich drucken,

sowie auf einem anderen Drucker...

Ich habe ein 64bit System.

virtual/libstdc++ habe ich jetzt auch installiert, obwohl es bis dato auch ohne ging.

Ich habe die Brother Treiber installiert...

Im Cups Error log

steht noch das:

08/May/2015:17:12:02 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [08/May/2015:17:12:02 +0200] [Client 23] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [08/May/2015:17:12:02 +0200] [Client 23] Closing connection.

0, file=-1

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] [Client 16] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] [Client 16] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] [Client 16] Flushing write buffer.

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] [Client 16] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] [Client 16] Waiting for request.

D [08/May/2015:17:14:33 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"

D [08/May/2015:17:14:42 +0200] [Client 24] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [08/May/2015:17:14:42 +0200] [Client 24] Closing connection.

D [08/May/2015:17:14:42 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty filesLast edited by Tinitus on Sun May 10, 2015 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Solange du dich nicht mal um deine zahlreichen anderen Threads kümmerst, wird es von mir keine Antwort mehr geben.

Sich mit einem Ziegelstein zu unterhalten ist vermutlich spannender ;)

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Solange du dich nicht mal um deine zahlreichen anderen Threads kümmerst, wird es von mir keine Antwort mehr geben.
> 
> Sich mit einem Ziegelstein zu unterhalten ist vermutlich spannender 

 

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Glaub Josef.95 mein das hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016672.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1013342.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016102.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1015956.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1015956.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1015894.html

usw...

falls die alles gelöst sind bitte auch den ersten Eintrag im jeweiligen thread ändern und gelöst davor stellten.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> seit heute kann ich auf meinem Brother MFC 8860DN nicht mehr drucken.

 

Vorgeschichte fehlt:

Irgendwelche Änderungen ?

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241875

Falls das nicht hilft:

Wenn du nach der Fehlermeldung googelst, findest du sicher die Lösung dazu - mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, 

ansonsten evtl. Cups 2.0 (?) auf 1.7* downgraden

----------

## Tinitus

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   seit heute kann ich auf meinem Brother MFC 8860DN nicht mehr drucken. 
> 
> Vorgeschichte fehlt:
> 
> Irgendwelche Änderungen ?
> ...

 

Also eigentlich gibt es keine Vorgeschichte.

Lustigerweise gehen inkl. cups-pdf alle anderen Drucker, sogar einer von Brother. Nur der angesprochene 8860DN will plötzlich nicht mehr.

Ich habe cups schon mal ohne usb Useflag neu gebaut, weil das der einzige angezeigte Fehler war.

Das System ist frisch aufgesetzt und lief problemlos inkl. des Druckers.

Ich denke das hier ist das gleiche Problem..

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241875

Nur bei mir klappt es auch per Angabe der IP Adresse nicht bzw. nur das INE mal.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Auf anderem System schon getestet ? (Windows ? Mac OS ? Linux ?)

Evtl. liegt das Problem wirklich an dem Gerät ?

----------

## Tinitus

Ja da geht es...war auch mein erster Gedanke

Edit:

Habe mal jetzt einen Standard Treiber genommen. Damit druckt der Drucker. Natürlich sehr langsam und nicht korrekt. Also liegt es am Brother Treiber....

Da aber keine Fehlermeldungen im Log sind...wo soll man ansetzen?

----------

## Tinitus

So habe mich jetzt noch mal ein wenig ausgeschlafener dran gesetzt.

Folgende Error log Ausgabe gibt es beim Ausdruck einer Testseite:

gekürzt auf die fehlerstellen:

```

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] pdftops - copying to temp print file "/var/spool/cups/tmp/017f6555b1d6c"

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] PDF template file doesn't have form. It's okay.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN: Zeile 63: /usr/share/cups/model/MFC8660DN.ppd: Keine Berechtigung

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] rm: das Entfernen von „/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN“ ist nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] PID 6132 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertopdf) exited with no errors.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN: Zeile 379: /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN: Keine Berechtigung

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für „/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN“: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] cp: „/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN“ und „/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN“ sind die gleiche Datei

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] chmod: Zugriff auf „/usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC8660DNrc“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte für „/usr/local/Brother/inf“: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] PID 6133 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:01 +0200] [Job 149] Printer make and model: Brother Brother MFC8860DN series
```

```
D [10/May/2015:10:37:02 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"

D [10/May/2015:10:37:03 +0200] [Job 149] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN: Zeile 563: lpinfo: Kommando nicht gefunden.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:03 +0200] [Job 149] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN: Zeile 565: lpinfo: Kommando nicht gefunden.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:03 +0200] [Job 149] /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN: Zeile 571: lpadmin: Kommando nicht gefunden.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:03 +0200] [Job 149] PID 6135 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN) exited with no errors.

D [10/May/2015:10:37:03 +0200] [Job 149] Connecting to Vigor10:515 for printer BINARY_P1

```

Der Drucker empfängt Daten (LED blinkt und geht dann wieder aus) Aber kein Ausdruck....Last edited by Tinitus on Sun May 10, 2015 8:54 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Tinitus

Habe cups mit:

```
net-print/cups-2.0.2-r1::gentoo  USE="X acl dbus lprng-compat pam ssl systemd threads -debug -java -kerberos -python (-selinux) -static-libs -usb -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" LINGUAS="de -ca -cs -es -fr -it -ja -pt_BR -ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

```

installiert.

braucht man lprng-compat

Habe außerdem, da 64bit System libstdc++ installiert. Obwohl mein Label Printer auch ohne mit den Brother Treibern geht.....

Biege jetzt noch mal die ppd Umbau.

Außerdem läßt sich im Wrapper eine Log anlegen....

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Das System kann die Dateien nicht lesen, was ist denn bitte mit den Berechtigungen passiert ?

so schaut das ganze bei mir aus, dementsprechend bitte anpassen:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/share/cups/model/
> 
> total 80
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25778 May 15  2010 brmfc6490cw.ppd
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/
> 
> total 24
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4591 Dec 23  2010 brlpdwrapperHL2070N
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
> 
> total 1304
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  47056 Apr 25 18:43 bannertopdf
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/inf/
> 
> total 36
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5604 Apr  6  2007 braddprinter
> ...

 

----------

## Tinitus

Sieht bei mir auch so aus....

Nur ein Beispiel:

ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4597 17. Sep 2013  /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN

Lt. allen Howtos sollen die Berechtigungen auf 777 gesetzt werden. Dann meckert aber cups....

Edit:

Siehe hier:

http://crack3r.info/mediawiki/index.php/Brother_MFC-8660DN_Setup_Guide

So habe jetzt noch mal deinstalliert und installiert

```

 rpm -e cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1-1.i386

 rpm -e brmfc8860dnlpr-2.0.1-1.i386

```

dann:

```

rpm -ihv --nodeps brmfc8860dnlpr-2.0.1-1.i386.rpm 

Vorbereiten...                        ################################# [100%]

Aktualisierung/ Installation...

   1:brmfc8860dnlpr-2.0.1-1           ################################# [100%]

which: no pstops in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin)

2.

rpm -ihv --nodeps cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1-1.i386.rpm 

Vorbereiten...                        ################################# [100%]

Aktualisierung/ Installation...

   1:cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1-1     ################################# [100%]

cp: „/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN“ und „/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN“ sind die gleiche Datei

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1: Zeile 563: lpinfo: Kommando nicht gefunden.

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1: Zeile 565: lpinfo: Kommando nicht gefunden.

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC8860DN-2.0.1: Zeile 571: lpadmin: Kommando nicht gefunden.

```

Edit:

Jetzt habe ich im Log den Fehler:

/usr/share/cups/model/MFC8660DN.ppd: Datei nicht gefunden

Dort heißt sie MFC8860DN falscher Name bzw. falscher Treiberaufruf im Script des Brother Treibers...

Gleicher Fehler bei:

/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN 

das Verzeichnis heißt:

/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8860DN

Jetzt gibt es nur noch den Fehler:

D [10/May/2015:12:41:17 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

D [10/May/2015:12:41:17 +0200] [Job 169] cp: \xe2\x80\x9e/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN\xe2\x80\x9c und \xe2\x80\x9e/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC8660DN\xe2\x80\x9c sind die gleiche Datei',

D [10/May/2015:12:41:17 +0200] [Job 169] PID 12210 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.',

D [10/May/2015:12:41:17 +0200] [Job 169] chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte f\xc3\xbcr \xe2\x80\x9e/usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC8660DNrc\xe2\x80\x9c: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt',

D [10/May/2015:12:41:17 +0200] [Job 169] chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte f\xc3\xbcr \xe2\x80\x9e/usr/local/Brother/inf\xe2\x80\x9c: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt',

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe es gelöst.

Brother verwendet den Treiber vom MFC8660DN für den MFC8860DN.

Das war im alten Treiber ganz klar ersichtlich.

Im neuen Treiber 2.x ruft das Script mit neuem Bezeichner an manchen Stellen die alte Verzeichnis/ Namensstruktur auf ...also anstatt 8860 8660. Darin lag der Fehler.

Also ich habe den alten Treiber komplett gelöscht inkl. der Symlinks.

neu installiert.

im Log die Fehler angeschaut und dann einfach umbenannt bzw. kopiert.

Jetzt geht es.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Chaoten !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## l3u

Aber zumindest stellen sie offiziell Linux-Treiber zur Verfügung …

----------

## Tinitus

Mit dem neuen Treiber geht der Ausdruck insbesondere das Rendern viel schneller...

----------

